# For you tenters.....what are you sleeping on these days?



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

My wife and I are still avid tent campers but I am thinking of an upgrade in the sleeping arrangements. Still using a therma-rest but I am tired of getting up from the ground and am seriously considering getting some cots.

Just wondered what your set ups are.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Cots with a therma-rest on top is your next step. It works great. After that we went to a pop-up camper. Wanna guy a couple of good cots? I'm having a garage sale soon and they're on the list.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

There is a thread on this from earlier this year, the search function will find it. I sleep on a 6" thick twin size inflatable mattress, on the tent floor (ground). It's great. Let about 30% of the air out, and it conforms to your body. I inflate it with a 12V vehicle-powered air pump. I have used it for sleeping in a tent and sleeping in the back of an SUV. Works great. A queen size 12" or so thick inflatable air bed would be great for a married couple. 

I used a cot several times, both with and without an air mattress. Without an air mattress is doable, but less comfortable than with an air mattress. The air mattress is wider than the cot, so there is a wobble factor that is not ideal. Best system that works for me at this point is the air mattress. 

I am looking for a memory foam or similar sleeping pad, but the ones I have come across are relatively heavy, relatively large and more $ than I want to spend.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> View attachment 566215


Works for me and my gal. Glorified thermarest. Thick. Durable.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't have a price nailed down yet but I have a cot / mattress combo for sale. Despite how it sounds corny, it was only used once and then I bought a pop-up camper. We hung onto it for years thinking we'd use it for company but never did. I'm gonna sell it in a garage sale soon anyway but I thought of this post and took some pictures today. If anyone's interested, I'll do the research now and come up with a good, fair price. Let me know.

It's a Cabela's brand super sized cot so it's very generous for one person but won't sleep two


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

6Speed said:


> I don't have a price nailed down yet but I have a cot / mattress combo for sale. Despite how it sounds corny, it was only used once and then I bought a pop-up camper. We hung onto it for years thinking we'd use it for company but never did. I'm gonna sell it in a garage sale soon anyway but I thought of this post and took some pictures today. If anyone's interested, I'll do the research now and come up with a good, fair price. Let me know.
> 
> It's a Cabela's brand super sized cot so it's very generous for one person but won't sleep two
> View attachment 566325
> View attachment 566327


Hey man let me know when and where the garage sale is .... if anything I’ll come by and shoot the breeze. Not that I NEED any more gear LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Grinnell said:


> Hey man let me know when and where the garage sale is .... if anything I’ll come by and shoot the breeze. Not that I NEED any more gear LOL


Just got done talking to him

Lots of camping gear and a canoe. Knowing him everything is "like New" and well taken care of


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Cots ! can't do the ground anymore


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have one of these. Kills two birds with one stone, and the water on the ground has to get pretty deep before you get wet.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Bought this last week. Seemed like a good deal. It is a heavy steel frame but comes in a nice carry case and it is sturdy. I have a 3"foam mattress i plan on using with it. I tent camp 2-3 times a year lately and i am tired of dealing with air mattress. I will be trying it out the first week of sept for 5 nights. My son is using it this week.


https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/cab..._H_EznBxr5FBd9z9QKBoCz6oQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## azelkhntr (Nov 18, 2019)

Wall tents and alum army cots with 4" thick foam pad encased in a flannel sheet fartsack. 35' lg. rectangular canvas/flannel lined bag topped with a double folded over Pendleton blanket for extra warmth when needed. Wood stove and a big buddy heater if not able to burn wood. And wall to wall carpet of course.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> Just got done talking to him
> 
> Lots of camping gear and a canoe. Knowing him everything is "like New" and well taken care of


Thanks Shoeman. Wait till I go through the Craftsman toolbox full of fly tying supplies, hooks, a killer vice and all that. Reloading gear, fly rods...etc. trying to scale down for retirement one day, don't wanna move too much stuff I don't use. It will be a smorgasbord...


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Steve said:


> I have one of these. Kills two birds with one stone, and the water on the ground has to get pretty deep before you get wet.


Bought one of these for our trip to Alaska. Put two single blow up mattresses inside. Bar runs down middle. The wife and I were plenty comfy.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Air mattresses suck! Cot all the way. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Big Skip said:


> Air mattresses suck! Cot all the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


@Big Skip what about cot + air mattress?


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Just more crap I need to bring!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

When I ws in HS and early college neighbor had 2 air mattresses. Three of use slept on the two of them amnd that worked fine.

Then one mattress sprung a leak and wed get let down sometime in the middle of the nigjht.

Another time we slept out squirrel hunting sleeping on picnic bench.. Dont do it.


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

6Speed said:


> I don't have a price nailed down yet but I have a cot / mattress combo for sale. Despite how it sounds corny, it was only used once and then I bought a pop-up camper. We hung onto it for years thinking we'd use it for company but never did. I'm gonna sell it in a garage sale soon anyway but I thought of this post and took some pictures today. If anyone's interested, I'll do the research now and come up with a good, fair price. Let me know.
> 
> It's a Cabela's brand super sized cot so it's very generous for one person but won't sleep two
> View attachment 566325
> View attachment 566327


Hi, is this combo still for sale?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

SAVChippewa04 said:


> Hi, is this combo still for sale?


Yes


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

I use the large, Intex air mattress inside a large Columbia tent. Room for two of us and we can get off from either side with room for bags and changing and dogs. Nice that the new trucks have 110, so I can get the mattress and tent set up before I have to worry about messing with a generator. The mattress will get soft with extreme temp drops, but only a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I bought a couple of these before the last trip of the season and it was a great investment, don't think I could be happier.

Edit.....it was the cots I bought


----------

